# Calvert's Carbolic Toothpaste lids



## BeachComber (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello all!I know that the Calvert's pot lids are probably the most common ones out there but I recently found one price variation that I have never seen before. I have seen dozens of the six pence and one shilling pot lids but I have never seen a "One Shilling and Six Pence" variation. Its a rather large pot lid. Also, I've tried looking it up but have not been able to find another example of this price / denomination. Any light or information on this lid would be greatly appreciated. Thanks! [attachment=cctp1.jpg]


----------



## TROG (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi ,This lid is  very scarce but still not really valuable as the other versions being so common drag this ones price down. There is also a miniature version around 1& 1/4 inch in diameter that also shows the price of these 3 larger lids.Hope this helpsDavid


----------



## BeachComber (Sep 4, 2014)

Great, just the info I was looking for. So now I need to find the small one to complete the set. Thanks!


----------

